# Philips hifi VCD player turns off randomly !!!!!



## vishnu.m.p (Mar 11, 2016)

when i plug into the powersource it popup and turns off randomly... This will remain for about 10 mins after that no problem ... after about 1-2 hrs ( time varies) it again shows the problem. i dont know what the hell wrong with it ... 
please guide me whatz the problem.:ermm::sad:


----------

